# Question for the ladies: How much does shape matter?



## Sardis333 (Jul 2, 2013)

First off, I would like to mention that I have been having issues with my wife when it comes to sex. I posted a separate thread in the talk about sex forum. My question here, as this is the forum for physical issues I was wondering if the shape of the male genitalia could be a possible problem for the issues I am having. I know that everyone is different and that different women like different shapes and sizes. I am going to describe mine in the following:

Approximately 7 inches long, about half way it curves Ina downward manner. The curve is maybe a 25-30 degree curve. 

As I am on a mobile device I cannot look it up at the moment but I know that this is called something specific, and I believe there is a fix for it. A brief explanation of what is happening with my wife: sex is painful for her. She has been told there is a spot just inside her vaginal on the bottom side that looks like a small cut, however it is not healing. I know she needs to go to her doc and figure out why it is not healing. 

My main question is do you think the shape of mine could cause any pain or problems and should I talk to my doctor about getting my equipment straightened out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

Go to a urologist to get it checked out if it is bothering you. Anything that esthetically does not check out with you should be looked at by a professional. The way described seems like a pretty drastic curve.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Try entering her from behind (AKA "doggy style"). The curve should work to her advantage in that position.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like Peyronie's disease.

There is no easy fix for it, either. There are several treatments that *might* help, like vacuum tube devices or traction. They all are time-intensive. Surgery is ineffective, and can leave you impotent.

There are several on-line forums that might be of some help. Google it....


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

My husband has a curve issue, though not to this degree. 

Yes, in the past before knowing how to deal with it properly, it caused a lot of problems for me - including a recurring internal wound that wouldn't heal properly and at one point abscessed during a vacation. (That's a story that deserves it's own thread.) So yes - it can cause pain and issues for the wife. 

We eventually addressed it in the following ways:

- Get lube. If you already have lube - get a better lube. I personally recommend looking for glycerin free, without added flavorings/sugar, etc. Those can be irritants/allergens and/or cause yeast infections, particularly on broken skin. 

- Though she may show no symptoms, and it may not be obvious, your wife may want to get checked out for signs of a latent yeast infection. Which can be caused by or indeed be influencing that wound, as it changes the PH balance, making skin more vulnerable. 

- If you use condoms, are you using one with a spermicide? Like the lube thing - some people can be sensitive to this, and a high reaction can indeed cause wound-like sores. You might also want to lay off any condoms with extra ridges/spirals/bumps etc until this is cleared up as they might aggravate/re-open the wound. 

- If she uses hormonal BC - she might want to consider changing to a different brand/type/strength after discussing the issue with her doctor. A formula too strong or too weak for her personal body's need for balance can cause dryness and other problems. Personally, I recommend Nuvaring for that, as it seems to have helped a lot, but - I get that it isn't for everyone.


----------

